# Kamikaze artificial clear coat



## fethead

Anyone had experience of this or know where to buy it?





Looks really good.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## -Raven-

Yeah I got a mate here that's playing around with that one at the moment. It's very expensive, you got to get it direct from Japan. The coatings are meant to be top notch as well.


----------



## lewylinto

That does look rather impressive, I'm keen to find out more!


----------



## Ghostrider

Waiting for this to buy and try. Also the infinity wax.
Used the over coat and it really impressed me. Kai (the owner) is very helpful.
Looks like he knows what he is talking about !


----------



## steveo3002

looks good


----------



## greymda

what durability?
what price?


----------



## Lostpaul

Looks interesting, durability would be the selling point for me.


----------



## fethead

-Raven- said:


> Yeah I got a mate here that's playing around with that one at the moment. It's very expensive, you got to get it direct from Japan. The coatings are meant to be top notch as well.


I've been on their website but it doesn't have it to purchase.
I've left a Facebook question with JP Car Detailing Centre.

Hopefully hear something as I'm really interested in this.

Richard


----------



## PyRo

Let us know how you get if you would my intrest is piqued.


----------



## fethead

PyRo said:


> Let us know how you get if you would my intrest is piqued.


No worries.
I have left a message on the website for info and price. As soon as I get any info, I will put it on the thread.

Richard


----------



## PyRo

Top man Richard.

Hmm a conspiracy theory is hatching.

Is it CGI?

We can see but cant touch we cant find a retailor.

Is this a wonder all in one that is actually an all in one? 

Are the major detailing manufactures suppressing this to deny us all access?

You decide.

For me, I would try it but, I would miss what I do now :buffer:.

Graham


----------



## MagpieRH

:lol: I do love a literal translation
"hologlam", "made with materials" :lol:

Anyway, looks like a great product - assume it's like so many Japanese car care products, just hasn't reached us in any form yet. I have a feeling if they do come back to you, you may be able to set up a group buy type deal and order a bulk load of them to save on costs


----------



## talisman

Look forward to seeing this reach our shores....soon i hope


----------



## baz999

This looks really good


----------



## chongo

I think Todd Copperider from the US sell's it. Just look him up and his detailing company.


----------



## fethead

No news yet!


----------



## hansen123

I just have to ask, what are you guys so excited about? Sure it looks great, but isn´t it just a spray glaze? Looking at the video, the first that comes to my mind is a video that the person didn´t really put alot of care into, considering the translation and all.
Also the lack of every possible information you could ever want, its not really a great way to introduce such a great product (if it is a great product after all?) is it?

If its a "semi-permanent" product like C1 and that sorts of things, sure, i will be over the moon, but looking at the video all im thinking is spray glaze/sealant going into the local "quick-fix-dealer-arsenal" where he can charge millions on it without doing any real work, and the customer is back to scratch one in a week or 2.


----------



## fethead

hansen123 said:


> I just have to ask, what are you guys so excited about? Sure it looks great, but isn´t it just a spray glaze? Looking at the video, the first that comes to my mind is a video that the person didn´t really put alot of care into, considering the translation and all.
> Also the lack of every possible information you could ever want, its not really a great way to introduce such a great product (if it is a great product after all?) is it?
> 
> If its a "semi-permanent" product like C1 and that sorts of things, sure, i will be over the moon, but looking at the video all im thinking is spray glaze/sealant going into the local "quick-fix-dealer-arsenal" where he can charge millions on it without doing any real work, and the customer is back to scratch one in a week or 2.


Or you can look at it this way - with modern cars having lower and lower levels of clear coat on them, this would make an easy option in maintaining a high level of finish. 
Yes a glaze and one that appears to require machine application. It occurs to me that a glaze that requires and utilises heat from machine application to liquify and harden to fill more severe scratches and swirls and has a longer protection time is a good idea to me. NOT that this has that ability as far as I am aware!

Richard


----------



## hansen123

fethead said:


> Or you can look at it this way - with modern cars having lower and lower levels of clear coat on them, this would make an easy option in maintaining a high level of finish.
> Yes a glaze and one that appears to require machine application. It occurs to me that a glaze that requires and utilises heat from machine application to liquify and harden to fill more severe scratches and swirls and has a longer protection time is a good idea to me. NOT that this has that ability as far as I am aware!
> 
> Richard


I am a firm believer in glazing myself, cause i don´t have to time to seek out every other scratch, swirl, blemish and what not, only to do it again a month or so later.

Im just wondering what this product really is? cause looking at the video, it fills swirls yes, but so does water, but we all know how long that last? :tumbleweed: He says its a "artficial clear coat" but it requires a polisher to settle? He says it adds was it 5um´s thickness? Yet alot of tests have shown, that even the "thicker" coatings that gets stacked heavily only add at the peaks 1-2 ums TOPS?

For me, it just seems like one of those "wonder" products, that have a claim list longer than the whole combinded arsenal of some of the top detailers combined and it doesn´t hold up to any off them (like the Glare system, they state it last 60 months, more like 6 months if you are good with it)
Normally, when a product doesn´t really give any info out by itself, theres a pretty good reason for it. No one in their right mind would choose not to share selling points about a product if they had any.

EDIT; he even states it make Little Hot temperature (what ever that means...) so i don´t think its the buffer temperature that cures it, just think the buffer is there to spread it into swirls.

Until i see some long time test, im remaining pretty sceptical i must confess.


----------



## NipponShine

Kai is working hard to bring this into UK, I am sure he is the best person to ask in terms of technical data, there are other detailers who have access to this may able to tell you their experience.


----------



## Iclean2relax

Had the Kamikaze treatment applied to my motor by Derek at Prestige Detail, see the studio section for pictures and link to a full write up. Been roughly four and a half months since it was put on and it still beads up great, the car is easy to wash, usually use VP citrus pre-wash, ultimate snow foam and MG gold glass shampoo. The paint work feels silky when going over with the wash mitt. The car is cleaned every two weeks at present and I have yet to apply any other product over the coating for extra protection other than a wipe down with a QD after washing to remove any water marks.


----------



## 67 Mustang

I can't look up the video on my device, 
what is this product called? Overcoat by any chance?


----------



## MagpieRH

The product name is as the title of this thread
Kamikaze artificial clear coat.

Whether they've rebranded it to ship it over here, I'm not sure


----------



## Ghostrider

Two different products. Over Coat and Artificial Clear Coat are not the same !


----------



## 67 Mustang

Ok don't know about the clear coat but,
check out these two Kamikaze coatings, "Miyabi & ISM" applied by Todd Cooperider of Esoteric on the Ferrari:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648723867698/

Miyabi is the base coat & ISM the top coat.

I figured if the owner of that collection felt good about these on his trophy, I'd probably feel the same on mine.


----------



## fethead

Here is a reply from Kai

Hi,Richard.

Sorry,delay replay.
I am Kai Morita.

We will make KAMIKAZE COLLECTION UK soon.
We are prepare now.

And,We little change artificial clear coat additive for more effective chemical reaction for thick layer.

Best Regards.

Kai morita


----------



## fethead

67 Mustang said:


> Ok don't know about the clear coat but,
> check out these two Kamikaze coatings, "Miyabi & ISM" applied by Todd Cooperider of Esoteric on the Ferrari:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648723867698/
> 
> Miyabi is the base coat & ISM the top coat.
> 
> I figured if the owner of that collection felt good about these on his trophy, I'd probably feel the same on mine.


Arn't Miyabi and ISM different coatings?

http://esotericcarcare.com/Brands/kamikaze-coating/miyabi-coat-by-kamikaze-30ml

http://esotericcarcare.com/Brands/kamikaze-coating/ism-coat-by-kamikaze-30ml

Richard


----------



## sm81

Fethead... any user experience of this? What would be it closest competitor? CQ UK, Max Protect v1/v2, Opti Gloss-coat....?


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Yeah I got a mate here that's playing around with that one at the moment. It's very expensive, you got to get it direct from Japan. The coatings are meant to be top notch as well.


What kind of prices we are speaking?


----------



## PyRo

Blimey we are going to turn into alchemists before to long!


----------



## talisman

sm81 said:


> What kind of prices we are speaking?


Yep prices please just a rough idea looks very good..........


----------



## fethead

sm81 said:


> Fethead... any user experience of this? What would be it closest competitor? CQ UK, Max Protect v1/v2, Opti Gloss-coat....?


None sorry. Would love to get a sample to try. The only product I can think of is Modesta's p10a.
Its more a glaze with sealant properties as far as it looks.

Richard


----------



## fethead

sm81 said:


> What kind of prices we are speaking?


Not available in Japan or at least on Kamikaze's website. Still playing with the formula, so I would think that only testing samples are about to a chosen few.

Can't see this as being cheap though if you compare it to 'Over coat' - $39 100ml product they sell as a sacrificial layer!

Richard


----------



## andyrst

Total detailing in northern ireland were using this


----------



## fethead

andyrst said:


> Total detailing in northern ireland were using this


Any news on their views of it?

Richard


----------



## 67 Mustang

fethead said:


> Arn't Miyabi and ISM different coatings?
> 
> http://esotericcarcare.com/Brands/kamikaze-coating/miyabi-coat-by-kamikaze-30ml
> 
> http://esotericcarcare.com/Brands/kamikaze-coating/ism-coat-by-kamikaze-30ml
> 
> Richard


Yes they are, 
but on the Ferrari they were used as such, Miyabi as base and ISM on top.

Todd told me I could use:
-One coating by itself.
-Miyabi topped with ISM, which he liked himself.
-ISM topped with Infinity wax.
I chose the two coatings as the wax was out of stock.

It'll be a while before these are brought to me though, hopefully by then they won't have become "out of fashion".


----------



## fethead

67 Mustang said:


> Yes they are,
> but on the Ferrari they were used as such, Miyabi as base and ISM on top.
> 
> Todd told me I could use:
> -One coating by itself.
> -Miyabi topped with ISM, which he liked himself.
> -ISM topped with Infinity wax.
> I chose the two coatings as the wax was out of stock.
> 
> It'll be a while before these are brought to me though, hopefully by then they won't have become "out of fashion".


Sorted. Thanks for the info.

Have you used the OverCoat yet? If so whats it like?

Richard


----------



## 67 Mustang

fethead said:


> Sorted. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Have you used the OverCoat yet? If so whats it like?
> 
> Richard


Nope not yet, 
like I said it'll be sometime before they're brought over, so it'd be a while before I could report on it's performance.

Esoteric's description says it's a game changer, and @ $50 or ~£30 you get 8-10 applications out of the 100ml, if used every month or two that should last over a year or year and a half. (~£2.5-£3 per application, Not too bad actually!)
I picked up the 250ml for just a bit more figuring it'll last me two to three years.

Sorry not to be able to give you specifics at this time though.


----------



## fethead

67 Mustang said:


> Nope not yet,
> like I said it'll be sometime before they're brought over, so it'd be a while before I could report on it's performance.
> 
> Esoteric's description says it's a game changer, and @ $50 or ~£30 you get 8-10 applications out of the 100ml, if used every month or two that should last over a year or year and a half. (~£2.5-£3 per application, Not too bad actually!)
> I picked up the 250ml for just a bit more figuring it'll last me two to three years.
> 
> Sorry not to be able to give you specifics at this time though.


What was the shipping cost from the USA (as long as your in the UK) and did you have to pay import duties?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## 67 Mustang

fethead said:


> What was the shipping cost from the USA (as long as your in the UK) and did you have to pay import duties?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richard


They were delivered in the States, but shipping from USA for that load is usually not expensive by UK standards.
You can check it out @ USPS.COM and look for Priority shipping, that usually is the best Bang for the Buck.
No Idea about custom duty, best if a friend can bring'em over.


----------



## flatlinerz

Looks awesome, have to look at getting some.


----------



## southwest10

A friend show me the YouTube video off the Infinity wax,yeah for sure wanna buy the wax
They say iTS price but i buy pricey wax all over....(M&K)...
50ml for $129... So i dont see a blockage for mezelf
Come on bring it on


----------



## fethead

southwest10 said:


> A friend show me the YouTube video off the Infinity wax,yeah for sure wanna buy the wax
> They say iTS price but i buy pricey wax all over....(M&K)...
> 50ml for $129... So i dont see a blockage for mezelf
> Come on bring it on


Get Infinity and post a review please

Richard


----------



## ronwash

southwest10 said:


> A friend show me the YouTube video off the Infinity wax,yeah for sure wanna buy the wax
> They say iTS price but i buy pricey wax all over....(M&K)...
> 50ml for $129... So i dont see a blockage for mezelf
> Come on bring it on


Its out of stock now..


----------



## southwest10

I made contact too Kamikaze Collection,but no reaction at all.
Anybody knows how to get me January deal from them...1 till 9the they have a New Years deal


----------



## southwest10

Hai guys,can tell u just bought Infinity wax straight out off Japan,directly from the source,Kamikaze Collection aka JP car detailing center


----------



## greymda

any link to the seller?


----------



## flatlinerz

Where can I buy?


----------



## andyrst

Place in ireland in dublin are using this aswel i just found out. they rate it very highly


----------



## organisys

greymda said:


> what durability?
> what price?


This ?


----------



## southwest10

Durability 24 months and counting
The infinity wax $129,95 excluding postage


----------



## Goodfella36

southwest10 said:


> Durability 24 months and counting
> The infinity wax $129,95 excluding postage


24 months but the formulas were still being played with few months ago were they not ?? so no long term real life results for given time ?

Edited as it does look a very good wax though my own personal opinion is I would rather see companies quote minimum time then when it goes over or way over people will be even more happy and recommend the product more. it seems the norm now to quote massive durability times yet some certainly don't live up to this in real life after speaking to the manufacture of some products not the reseller its amazing to see the how the durability times quoted are different had a chuckle in past over a couple of products.


----------



## southwest10

Coatings 24 months and counting not the wax


----------



## southwest10

@goodfella36, im dutch and sorry for the mislet....
The wax seemsed to be very nice,im waiting at me delivery...ill hope dutch customs dont put on extra tax as they can do that(bloody [email protected])


----------



## 67 Mustang

Southwest10,
Your order already shipped?


----------



## southwest10

They Saïd yes but received nothing yet


----------



## sm81

How this differs something like c2v3?


----------



## sm81

fethead said:


> Here is a reply from Kai
> 
> Hi,Richard.
> 
> Sorry,delay replay.
> I am Kai Morita.
> 
> We will make KAMIKAZE COLLECTION UK soon.
> We are prepare now.
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> Kai morita


Any info when?


----------



## fethead

sm81 said:


> Any info when?


No news since Kai response. There are more videos of the artificial clear coat on facebook, but still no info on availability or cost! Disappointing really, but patience s a virtue - not something that I am graced with!

Richard


----------



## Stephan

I've heard that CYC wil stock it from may?


----------



## sm81

Stephan said:


> I've heard that CYC wil stock it from may?


Whole line?


----------



## fethead

Stephan said:


> I've heard that CYC wil stock it from may?


Where does this info come from, may I ask?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Stephan

Wait one moment, i will look up the email:thumb:


----------



## Stephan

JP Car Detailing Center

Hi,Stephan.We will open at April KAMIKAZE UK by cleanyourcar.co.ukor, You can buy ESOTERIC AUTO DETAIL in USA.Best Regards,sir.


----------



## Bod42

This stuff looks really interesting but its states "Natural look. Not water repellant" so basically it is just a glaze that coatings can be put over.

Wolfs did this ages ago and its 22 quid for 150ml so why would people pay so much for this?


----------



## -Raven-

Bod42 said:


> This stuff looks really interesting but its states "Natural look. Not water repellant" so basically it is just a glaze that coatings can be put over.
> 
> Wolfs did this ages ago and its 22 quid for 150ml so why would people pay so much for this?


Because to do it properly they use a special type of urethane resin, and that resin is expensive. :thumb:


----------



## greymda

Bod42 said:


> This stuff looks really interesting but its states "Natural look. Not water repellant" so basically it is just a glaze that coatings can be put over.
> 
> Wolfs did this ages ago and its 22 quid for 150ml so why would people pay so much for this?


what's that Wolfs product?


----------



## Bod42

Shine & Glaze http://www.wolfschemicals.com/en/termek/nano-glaze


----------



## JonD

Would like to try this but as I don't have a DA or simlar I can't


----------



## Jesse74

-Raven- said:


> Because to do it properly they use a special type of urethane resin, and that resin is expensive. :thumb:


Yes we did this ages ago and the "resin" is not expensive, which is why we don't make our product expensive


----------



## sm81

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Yes we did this ages ago and the "resin" is not expensive, which is why we don't make our product expensive


So your glaze contains this urethan resin also?


----------



## atomicfan

So any news or has anybody tried kamikaze and wolfs and can compare?


----------



## Yellow Dave

I got a little more info but basically it needs a coating type product to look in the fillers

But it needs to be a solvent free coating so as not to interefere with the fillers so you're solely stuck to the one brand

I'm curious to try the wolfs chemicals version and see if it'll allow something like gtechniq or Cquartz coatings, although I think this might be a bit too hopeful


----------



## sm81

Mix and match doesn't usually work very well regarding coatings.


----------



## sm81

sm81 said:


> So your glaze contains this urethan resin also like Kamikaze range?


Really??


----------



## Blackmondie

Yellow Dave said:


> I got a little more info but basically it needs a coating type product to look in the fillers
> 
> But it needs to be a solvent free coating so as not to interefere with the fillers so you're solely stuck to the one brand
> 
> I'm curious to try the wolfs chemicals version and see if it'll allow something like gtechniq or Cquartz coatings, although I think this might be a bit too hopeful


I'll try this. I have the nano glaze and cquk, so will test this on durability next to cquk on clean paint and next to bodyguars on nano glaze. Let's see which hold on the best


----------



## nickyd

Blackmondie said:


> I'll try this. I have the nano glaze and cquk, so will test this on durability next to cquk on clean paint and next to bodyguars on nano glaze. Let's see which hold on the best


What happened?
N.


----------



## Bod42

This http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=364669


----------

